# Dried Malt Additive



## Munut (9/5/09)

G'day,

I have a recipe asking for 250g dried malt additive I cant find anything of this description on the brewcraft or wastbrew site.

Can someone tell me what it is that their asking for?

The recipe also asks for 1kg of light dried malt so its not DME which was my first thought when I read it.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Sammus (9/5/09)

> Corn Syrup, Dried Corn Syrup and Dried Malt Additive.
> 
> These are all essentially the same thing, hydrolyzed starches which are made from wheat or corn.
> 
> They are mainly non fermentable and remain in solution in the beer adding body or thickness and improving the head. They are almost flavourless.



From here, first result in google searching for "dried malt additive" 

I think we call it maltodextrin in oz.


----------



## Punkal (9/5/09)

Munut said:


> G'day,
> 
> I have a recipe asking for 250g dried malt additive I can't find anything of this description on the brewcraft or wastbrew site.
> 
> ...




Try looking for Dry malt extract or DME for short


----------



## Sammus (9/5/09)

Punkal said:


> Try looking for Dry malt extract or DME for short



I don't think you read his post properly, the recipe called for DME seperately, so that tells us off the bat theyre two different ingredients.


----------



## Munut (9/5/09)

Sammus said:


> I think we call it maltodextrin in oz.




Cheers I've seen maltodextrin in the shop I'll give that a crack

Thanks


----------



## Punkal (9/5/09)

Sammus said:


> I don't think you read his post properly, the recipe called for DME seperately, so that tells us off the bat theyre two different ingredients.



sorry just woke up and i am still in zombie mode.


----------



## Sammus (9/5/09)

Punkal said:


> sorry just woke up and i am still in zombie mode.



it's all good, i nearly wrote the same thing lol


----------

